# Blood-filled bump/blister on lip?



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi all,

My dog's 20 months old, generally healthy, no issues lately. 
Yesterday I noticed a bright red (blood filled?) bump on her lip, and it's still there today and seems to be larger. I've also noticed blood on the ball I was throwing around in the park half an hour ago. The bump seems to be bleeding. I don't think this is a spot she could have easily bit herself on.

Can anyone suggest what this might be? I'll be going in to the vet for the annual rabies vaccine next Friday (a week from now) - would you suggest going in earlier to have this looked at? 

Any advice would be great. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

yuriy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My dog's 20 months old, generally healthy, no issues lately.
> Yesterday I noticed a bright red (blood filled?) bump on her lip, and it's still there today and seems to be larger. I've also noticed blood on the ball I was throwing around in the park half an hour ago. The bump seems to be bleeding. I don't think this is a spot she could have easily bit herself on.
> ...


I can't see what it is, I'd probably guess he has just bit his lip and drawn blood. If it is my dog, I would just wait it out until the rabies checkup, and just keep an eye out for any signs of infection, pus/changes in color other than back to normal.

Edit: she/her :hammer:


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

ApselBear said:


> I can't see what it is, I'd probably guess he has just bit his lip and drawn blood. If it is my dog, I would just wait it out until the rabies checkup, and just keep an eye out for any signs of infection, pus/changes in color other than back to normal.
> 
> Edit: she/her :hammer:


That's the current plan


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

My initial guess would be a papilloma... however, I don't think I've seen one quite like that (doesn't mean it's not one). If it is a papilloma, by time you see it, it's no longer contagious... and it should resolve all on its own!


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?q=papillomavirus+dogs&rlz=1C1GPCK_enUS394US407&espv=210&es_sm=93&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=CBs_U47PHs_gsATri4KIDA&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=923#q=papilloma+dogs+mouth&tbm=isch
It really doesn't look anything like papillomavirus in my opinion.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Papilloma/puppy warts is something we've gone through about a year ago - this doesn't look similar at all. Although coincidentally my friend's puppy (that my dog plays with once or twice per day) does currently have papilloma... perhaps something got transmitted?


----------

